# rural king prices for MTD --



## bigl22 (Sep 16, 2003)

right now I am looking at an ad from rural king[ here in illinois] selling mtd products-- a 26hp 54" deck hydro , garden tractor from poulan pro is $2499 -- a 22hp 48" deck husqvarna "riding" mower is $2199------- B&S oil filters are only $4.99 -- a ranchking branded mtd product [ looks very similar to Bolens] 25hp hydro with 46" deck garden tractor is $1999-- yardman 25hp 54" hydro garden tractor is $2999-- seems MTD puts yardman up a little higher than the botom rung


----------



## johndeere (Sep 17, 2003)

Rural King now there is a nice store.There south of me but when I get down that way I like to stop in.The one in Matton I think is the main one.Where they ship from to the other stores.Theres a guy who works there might be the manager.Who gets around the store on roller skates.Darndest thing I ever seen.I wonder if they will start selling Cub Cadet like Farm$Fleet?


----------

